# Halloween Horror Movie Scavenger Hunt



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BeeDee said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm planning my Halloween party and one of our games is the Halloween Horror Movie Scavenger Hunt! Where we have things representing horror movies incorporated throughout the decorations and people have to figure out what they are and from what movie it is! So far I have ideas for:
> 
> ...


this sounds fun!

Carrie...a crown ?


----------



## BeeDee (Sep 9, 2013)

That might work! Maybe a bucket of blood with a crown beside it? A crown alone would stick out too much in the decorations, too pretty, but maybe if it was bloody....


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello BeeDee. I'm going to throw a few your way. I hope you find some that you like.

Hellraiser - Lament configuration (puzzle) box
Cujo - dog dish with Cujo written on it
Children of the Corn - bible with an ear of corn or just a few leaves from an ear
Killer Klowns - cotton candy with a krazy straw in it
Nightmare on Elm Street - the popsicle stick house 
Saw - mini tape recorder, hacksaw
Prom Night - high hell dress shoes with a tiara on top and a broken piece of mirror with some blood on it
Texas Chainsaw Massacre - replica of the Leatherface apron
My Bloody Valentine - heart shaped chocolate box with some blood
Creepshow - comic book or magazine a print a Creepshow cover to glue on the cover
Evil Dead - book of the dead (necronomicon)

If I think of more I will post them. I hope this helps a little. Have fun!


----------



## BeeDee (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you there are definitely a few ideas in that, that i could used!!!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are some things I came up with fast -

Misery - A 2x4 in the corner with a sledge hammer
Quarantine - Fake Rat in a cage
Seven – Cardboard box
Session 9 – Video Tape
Silence of the Lambs – Butterfly
Headless Horseman - A picture of the Old Dutch Church or wooden bridge


----------

